# UK pet insurance



## Alfie (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,
Just wondering what the general consensus is regarding pet insurance (UK), for your V.
I know there are certain conditions for some policies to pay out i.e only one claim in 12months etc.
Bit of a minefield out there! :-\


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Just make sure you get 'Lifetime' policy. M&S do a good one but it's not the cheapest. More Than are quite cheap but check the conditions. We are with Tesco's where I think we have a limit of £7k per condition.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

we have been with Churchill for the past year who have been really good actually and always paid the vet direct which is a bonus. They were £3000 limit per condition per year. 
I think PetPlan are really good but quite pricey.
I always check what the vet fee excess is and make sure they have Third Party cover.


----------



## jackytony (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi - Ive just insured my V with Sainsbury's

Its a £7500 limit per condition which is higher than most and whats more important its not £7500 in a year

There other benefits were also better than most i could find

They do offer two options - i went for the higher one. It also gives you double necter points on all your shopping for 2 years

Its a £75.00 excess

The policy cost me running from 2nd Jan 2011 - £191 per year - and im spreading that monthly over 12 months at no extra cost

There is a cheaper policy from them which has a limit per condition of think £3500 but the difference per month wasnt worth worrying about

Hope this helps

Jacky


----------

